# Walkthrough almost ready



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, it's almost ready. As always, nowhere near what I had planned, but it's ok for the time I had to work on it. I built the grave digger last week and all the web (which can't be seen in all the flash pics...there really is a lot) is from the web shooter I made a little while ago. There's a coffin beside the grave digger that will have a live zombie in it and I'll be on the other side hidden in hte shadows as a reaper. Graveyard pics to come.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice job with the cob webs too!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. 

I like the spider webs.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------

